# Φούλ εκατό τοις εκατό!



## Count Baltar (Sep 19, 2011)

Και δώσ΄του γέλιο ο Μπακαγιόκο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2011)

Καλά, αυτό ο άλλος δεν ήξερε να το πει και ήθελε μεταφραστή; Και τι μεταφραστή... από την προφορά ως την σύνταξη, κορυφή.:lol:


----------

